
Show HN: The Legend of Trykon, a 3D Zelda-like exploration/puzzle game - trykondev
https://trykon.itch.io/the-legend-of-trykon
======
thedoctormario
Hey, I just wanted to say thanks for sharing your One Game a Week project.
I've been following along with your articles and I find them to be pretty
interesting and helpful. I've been learning Unity the last few months and I've
come across the same issues as you a couple of times. Your games are a lot of
fun, too -- Curious Castle is probably my favourite one so far! Looking
forward to following along with the rest of your blogs:)

~~~
trykondev
Thanks very much! I'm really happy to hear you've found some of the blogs
helpful. I've been trying to find my voice from a technical perspective in
these blogs -- I want my articles to be helpful for people who have some game
development experience, but I also want them to be accessible to a broader
audience. So I really appreciate the feedback!

Thanks also for playing some of my games -- to be perfectly honest, I think
Curious Castle might be my personal favorite so far as well :)

------
externalreality
Nice, fun. Looks well crafted. Thank you for sharing.

~~~
trykondev
Thank you! One of the great joys of doing One Game a Week this time around has
been making a more deliberate effort to share my work. I appreciate the kind
words :)

